# To suspend one's disbelief



## Cacaotee

Hi all! I can't believe I only recently found out about this wonderful online resource, it's my new favourite site 

Can anyone provide a good translation for the English expression *"to suspend one's disbelief"?*

For example, when you read a book or a film which has a story so fantastic or incredible that you have to suspend your disbelief to enjoy it?

Thank you


----------



## Gil

Suggestion:
_accepter l'invraisemblable_


----------



## valskyfrance

arrêter, suspendre notre incrédulité (sounds no very good)
maybe here : être réaliste


----------



## clairet

There are a couple of threads on suspension of disbelief, which you can reach through the site dictionary.


----------



## melu85

Valsky tu fais un contresens. Il 'sagit bien d'être prêt à croire en l'histoire, même si elle est invraisemblable.


----------



## Heaven_2709

Salut Cacaotee, bienvenue et ravi que le forum te plaise!

Pour ma part je dirais :

"Passer outre ses aprioris"


----------



## valskyfrance

melu85 said:


> Valsky tu fais un contresens. Il 'sagit bien d'être prêt à croire en l'histoire, même si elle est invraisemblable.


 
Oui alors est-ce que : être réaliste ne peut pas fonctionner ici. 

merci Mélu


----------



## Cacaotee

Je vous remercie, vous m'avez beaucoup aidée - et surtout merci à Clairet de m’avoir dirigée vers les threads déjà existants.


----------



## clairet

Heaven_2709 said:


> Pour ma part je dirais :
> 
> "Passer outre ses aprioris"


 
Is that really "to suspend one's disbelief" or is it "to abandon one's preconceptions" (which does not mean the same thing).


----------



## melu85

valskyfrance said:


> Oui alors est-ce que : être réaliste ne peut pas fonctionner ici.
> 
> merci Mélu


 
à mon avis, ça ne fonctionne pas, mais peut-être que je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir. (Tu veux dire que pour  apprécier le film à fond il faut être réaliste?)


----------



## valskyfrance

melu85 said:


> à mon avis, ça ne fonctionne pas, mais peut-être que je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir. (Tu veux dire que pour apprécier le film à fond il faut être réaliste?)


 
Non. Je pense que je ne comprends donc pas la phrase en anglais !

peut-être, "se rendre compte de la réalité", "arrêter de fantasmer, de rêver".


----------



## pieanne

C'est plutôt le sens de "passer outre son incrédulité"


----------



## melu85

valskyfrance said:


> Non. Je pense que je ne comprends donc pas la phrase en anglais !
> 
> peut-être, "se rendre compte de la réalité", "arrêter de fantasmer, de rêver".


 
La proposition de Heaven est la bonne. C'est comme ça qu'il faut comprendre "to suspend one's disbelief"


----------



## valskyfrance

melu85 said:


> La proposition de Heaven est la bonne. C'est comme ça qu'il faut comprendre "to suspend one's disbelief"


 
ah ! ok merci.


----------



## clairet

valskyfrance said:


> Non. Je pense que je ne comprends donc pas la phrase en anglais !
> 
> peut-être, "se rendre compte de la réalité", "arrêter de fantasmer, de rêver".


 
Non, ce n'est pas ça. Comme melu85 a dit, c'est de savoir, par exemple, que les acteurs sur scène ne soient pas les personnages qu'ils jouent mais d'être capable simultanément de ignorer ce fait et accepter leurs histoires. (the theatre is the paradigmatic place for suspension of disbelief, but the phrase is used in other contexts too.)


----------



## valskyfrance

clairet said:


> Non, ce n'est pas ça. Comme melu85 *l'*a dit, c'est de savoir, par exemple, que les acteurs sur scène ne *sont* pas les personnages qu'ils jouent mais d'être capable simultanément *d'*ignorer ce fait et *d'*accepter leurs histoires. (the theatre is the paradigmatic place for suspension of disbelief, but the phrase is used in other contexts too.)


 
Oui là, je comprends mieux.

many thanks


----------



## clairet

merci, valskyfrance, pour les corrections


----------



## valskyfrance

clairet said:


> merci, valskyfrance, pour les corrections


*

You're welcome

I find this expression much difficult !


----------



## viera

se laisser embarquer (marlgré les invraisemblances)


----------



## RuK

Le lecteur suspend son scepticisme naturel?
I'm surprised there isn't a set phrase for this in French, it's a classic phrase in English Literature.


----------



## mmesorel

According to Collins, it's "accepter les invraisemblances".


----------



## Keith Bradford

"La suspension de l'incrédulité" is one offer.

This is at the heart of the Anglo/French battle of classical versus romantic theatre. The French of the 17th century seemed willing to believe that classical heroes spoke in alexandrines, but not that two hours on stage could represent two days in reality. English audiences, before they fell prey to the three unities, were expected to suspend their disbelief to accept that:


_I... take upon me, in the name of Time,_
_To use my wings. Impute it not a crime_
_To me or my swift passage, that I slide_
_O’er sixteen years, and leave the growth untried_
_Of that wide gap

_(Shakespeare_, Winter's Tale, _act 4.)


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Anyone really interested in knowing how best to translate this expression would need to delve into debates around the translation of Samuel Coleridge's works - the notion comes from his pen.

"La suspension de l'incrédulité" me plait. "Accepter les invraisemblances" est plutôt une explication en français d'une expression anglaise qu'une véritable tentative de traduction.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Yes, except that "la vraisemblance" (in English, _verisimilitude_) was also a key term in French 17th-century literary appreciation, I think.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que pour Coleridge il s'agit justement de _suspendre_ un fonctionnement psychologique, pas d'en ajouter un. Quand on suspend notre incrédulité, la question d'accepter les invraisemblances ne se pose même pas. Donc, je préfère ta proposition en ceci qu'elle garde aussi l'orientation première, pas simplement le résultat.


----------



## sebkotaro

Peut-être *ouvrir son esprit* ou *avoir l’esprit ouvert* ?


----------



## Lly4n4

J'entends souvent "suspendre son incrédulité", mais je suggère "mettre en veilleuse son esprit critique".


----------



## Keith Bradford

Ah non, on peut rester critique, tout en acceptant les conventions (souvent exigeantes) d'une forme d'art donnée. C'est plutôt le cynisme qu'on met en veille, ou le tendance de tout prendre au pied de la lettre (= _literalism_).


----------



## Itisi

viera said:


> se laisser embarquer (marlgré les invraisemblances)


 'Accepter de/Bien vouloir se laisser embarquer' me plaît bien...


----------



## Fantaghiro

Bonjour,

Pour l'expression de Samuel Taylor Coleridge "willing suspension of disbelief", la traduction donnée dans _Les Monstres et les Critiques_ de Tolkien est "suspension volontaire de l'incrédulité." Je vais donc dans le sens de Keith Bradford.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Itisi said:


> 'Accepter de/Bien vouloir se laisser embarquer' me plaît bien...



C'est très beau, en effet... et personnellement je vais le noter. Pourtant, c'est bien plus poétique que l'original qui, quant à lui, a plutôt une prétention "philosophie naturelle" que poétique (Coleridge aimait jouait les deux rôles !). 

Merci beaucoup pour cette référence Fantaghiro.


----------



## Itisi

Ne pas exiger la vraisemblance ?
Faire une place à l'invraisemblable ?


----------



## Lly4n4

Keith Bradford said:


> Ah non, on peut rester critique, tout en acceptant les conventions (souvent exigeantes) d'une forme d'art donnée. C'est plutôt le cynisme qu'on met en veille, ou le tendance de tout prendre au pied de la lettre (= _literalism_).



Mmh... c'est là où je ne suis pas d'accord. J'entends par "esprit critique" la faculter de juger la validité, la pertinence, la vraisemblance d'une chose. OK, dans un film de James Bond, j'accepte qu'un homme puisse sauter d'un avion pour atterir sur l'aile d'un autre et réussir à pénétrer dans le poste de pilotage. Parce que c'est un James Bond, et que c'est cohérent avec les limites et les règles de ce type d’œuvre. 
Mais tout en acceptant ce manque criant de _réalisme_, ça ne m'empêchera pas de penser que ce film est une œuvre géniale ou toute pourrie. Ou mon côté cynique de remarquer qu'il n'y a aucune femme qui ait accompli des actes similaires ou ne serait-ce qu'héroïques dans le film.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Ce n'est ni l'esprit critique ni l'esprit cynique qui est en jeu ; à proprement parler c'est plutôt l'esprit sceptique que l'on met en veille - on ne questionne plus (l'esprit sceptique = il faut tout remettre en question, tout le temps).

C'est vraiment la route directe à la confusion si l'on essaie de traduire "suspend one's disbelief" par une référence à l'esprit critique, notion qui porte un sens beaucoup plus courant dans le domaine des arts.

"suspension (volontaire) de l'incrédulité" c'est vraiment très, très bien comme traduction.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Tu as raison, Lly4n4, mais je ne sais pas si le cinéma est forcément le meilleur endroit pour appliquer ce principe. "*Willing suspension of disbelief*" est surtout un terme _théâtral_. On demande au public (et j'ai connu des gens incapables de le faire) de s'empêcher de dire : ce que je vois est ridicule, un mensonge, parce que je sais que je suis à Romorontin et non pas à Venise, je sais que cette femme n'est par morte, elle fait semblant, je sais qu'il n'y a pas de chevaux dans les coulisses, juste une bande sonore...

Tout ça est obligatoire dans une salle de théâtre, tandis qu'au cinéma deux choses sont radicalement différentes. D'une part les actions cinématiques se déroulent presque toujours dans une certaine réalité (le film est bien tourné à Venise, le cheval est un vrai cheval, le cinéaste ne nous demande que rarement de faire la part des choses). Et d'autre part, l'écran nous distancie de l'action : cette salle où se déroulent ces "vraies" actions n'est pas la même salle où nous sommes assis.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

L'utilisation de _suspendre / suspension_ me gêne ici.
On suspend une action, un processus, mais pas une incrédulité.
_Ô temps suspends ton vol_, mais pas _il suspend sa gentillesse pour lui asséner une claque_. Il la met de côté, il ne la suspend pas...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Justement Jean, quand Coleridge parlait du "disbelief" il parlait d'une action naturelle du cerveau qu'il fallait "suspendre", ou plutôt qui était amenée à _se _suspendre par la magie de l'art en question.

Il faut penser l'incrédulité comme une action ici.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

En anglais, _suspension of disbelief _fait écho à _suspension of belief_ : on peut "suspendre" une opinion, une croyance.
Mais pas en français. Je ne peux pas suspendre ma foi religieuse, mais je peux la mettre de côté...
Il ne suffit malheureusement pas de "penser" l'incrédulité comme une action pour qu'elle le devienne.


----------



## Itisi

Je suis d'accord avec *JDS* que 'suspendre' ne convient pas.  Il s'agit bien de 'mettre de côté'.  D'ailleurs, Harrap's, pas plus que Collins, ne le suggère.  Harrap's: 'faire taire son incrédulité'.   Mais la traduction que je trouve la plus élégante est à #21 : 'accepter les invraisemblances' (celle du Collins, justement).


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

On trouve "suspension volontaire de l'incrédulité" et "suspension consentie de l'incrédulité" partout. 

Dans tous les cas, voici un débat qui reprend tous les points évoqués ci-dessus : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discussion:Suspension_consentie_de_l'incrédulité

Moi, comme quelqu'un là, je partais du fait que si l'on peut suspendre notre jugement, alors on pourrait suspendre notre incrédulité... mais j'avoue ne pas être dans la position linguistique privilégiée vis-à-vis de l'intuition francophone que vous.

"accepter les invraisemblances" est une belle description et explication, mais ça n'a pas les mêmes implications de mécanismes psychologiques. Enfin, comme dans le débat cité, tout tourne autour de la question ; veut-on donner une version française qui soit claire pour les français, ou une traduction fidèle à la volonté psycho-esthétique de Samuel Coleridge ? Dans le premier cas, je m'accorde avec Itisi, JDS, etc. Dans le deuxième cas, j'aurais envie de voir respecter l'air de famille partager avec la _suspension_ du jugement... par un quelconque moyen.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On peut toujours _twister_ le français. Est-ce nécessaire, quand le français existant permet de rendre exactement la chose...?


----------



## Gil

Autre approche:
donner libre cours à sa crédulité


----------



## Itisi

Définition atilf de crédulité :" Tournure de l'esprit portant quelqu'un, _par manque de jugement ou par  naïveté_, à croire facilement les affirmations d'autrui portant sur des  faits ou des idées sans fondement sérieux ou sans vraisemblance." Ça ne marche pas...


----------



## Lucky19

Se (laisser) prendre au jeu (de l'histoire, de l'intrigue, etc).
Faire tomber les barrières (psychologiques) de l'incrédulité. ???


----------



## KamiSeiTo

C'est une notion dont on parle beaucoup en jeux de rôles, et le terme couramment employé pour ça est: suspension d'incrédulité.
Je ne sais pas d'où il vient exactement mais tout théoricien du jeu de rôles (si si, ça existe) a entendu parler de suspension d'incrédulité en long en large et en travers!
_Hope it helps._


----------



## Itisi

KamiSeiTo said:


> Je ne sais pas d'où il vient exactement.


 C'est clair d'où il vient : c'est un calque de l'anglais. !


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

"accepter provisoirement de croire à la réalité de la fiction"


----------



## mmesorel

That's a mouthful!


----------



## KamiSeiTo

Itisi said:


> C'est clair d'où il vient : c'est un calque de l'anglais. !


Oui je sais, mais je voulais dire "je ne sais pas qui l'a utilisé en premier".
Bref, tout ça pour dire que l'expression est utilisée en français aussi, et on dit "suspension d'incrédulité". n_n


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Tout comme on dit _forwarder un mail_.
__


----------

